

Molyneux's 1989 Populous remade as Caplin's Reprisal - koichi
http://www.reprisaluniverse.com/site/#playreprisal

======
creamyhorror
Populous II was fun, so an upvote for you. Nice site design too. I can't play
right now but I'll give it a shot at home.

